# Heroes 10/16 *spoilers*



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Best. Opening. Ever.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

So I'm guessing that guy that was with evil step-dad while the cop (Greg Grunberg) was laid out is Sylar?

Claire and the autopsy was just plain freaky. That poor morgue worker has got to be about as freaked out as the gal in the pic below was in M.I.B.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Hiro at the gaming tables *rocks* More fun than Charlie Babbage with Raymond.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

The Rain Man reference was cool.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Whoa! What an awesome cliff-hanger also. While it was a bit confusing at first, once you get through the pilot, this show is great.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So how far in the future do you think future-Hiro is from if he speaks English fluently with no accent?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

dswallow said:


> So how far in the future do you think future-Hiro is from if he speaks English fluently with no accent?


What was he wearing? Was that a sword on his back? nice look for him!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Hiro at the gaming tables *rocks* More fun than Charlie Babbage with Raymond.


Because of the loser getting his revenge I'm ultimately happy with how they wrote the gambling, but DAMN IT, could you be any more STUPID about how to cheat in Vegas?!?! Geeze, Hiro, DON'T STEAL THE OTHER GUYS CARDS!!!!!!. The dealer is right there, you only had to beat 3 of a kind, go grab straight or a flush outta the deck and call it a night.

They should have just stuck with roulette and they would have been fine. Though of course the way those 2 characters are written they would have had them hit an exact number 10 times in a row (the mind boggles at the payout).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

SeanC said:


> Because of the loser getting his revenge I'm ultimately happy with how they wrote the gambling, but DAMN IT, could you be any more STUPID about how to cheat in Vegas?!?! Geeze, Hiro, DON'T STEAL THE OTHER GUYS CARDS!!!!!!. The dealer is holding the deck right there, go grab 4 of a kind and call it a night.
> 
> They should have just stuck with roulette and they would have been fine. Though of course the way those 2 characters are written they would have had them hit an exact number 10 times in a row (the mind boggles at the payout).


Yeah, the card playing was just silly. Unless he took the cards from the dealer, your point about taking the cards from the shoe makes much more sense. He'd have to bury the cards that had already been dealt, and uh, what would he do about the eye in the sky and their view of the cards his partner had?

Lots of holes there for sure, but still funny to watch.

His buddy telling the guys on the street that Hiro was a guy with great power only to have him punched right in the face was hilarious.

Still, that view of future Hiro with the little goatee and the perfect english speech is jarring. In answer to DSwallow's comment/question - if Hiro can bend time and perhaps space, then I'd say he has all the time he would ever need for learning how to speek perfect english


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Masterful plotting. It's been a while since I've been this anxious to see the next episode.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Love this show. Notice the not-so-subtle shout out to NBC's Las Vegas? The casino they were cheating in was the Montecito. Too bad they didn't have James Caan throw them out the back door...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Ok did anyone else catch the glitch in the "previously on Heroes" where they showed Chandra Suresh's picture on the book jacket?

Last week it showed a picture of Erick Avari who from what I gather will be doing the role in flashbacks from the looks of it..

in this weeks, they had the following shot:









Diane


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

Anyone else have serious pixelation during the final 15 minutes? It was unwatchable. Audio was clear as day though.


----------



## TDockUSC (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes I had the same pixelation issue as well. Recording on HR10-250 on channel 82 on DirecTV.

Glad to know it wasn't just me.


----------



## sschwart (Apr 4, 2001)

TDockUSC said:


> Yes I had the same pixelation issue as well. Recording on HR10-250 on channel 82 on DirecTV.
> 
> Glad to know it wasn't just me.


Same here and it's carried through to Studio 60, making it complely unwatchable.


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

OH EMM GEE!!! this was a great ep!!!

so much better than boring ol' jericho. /me spits on jericho.

yeah, very stupid cheating by hiro, but i'm glad they got beaten down so they won't do it again. i was afraid his friend would go 'dark' 

i noticed the fathers picture on the book too. wtf?

M.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Another great episode. I'm loving this more each week!

I finally watched the opening credits tonight and noticed the name "Jack Coleman", and then I finally figured out why Claire's father was so familiar: He's none other than Steven Carrington!

<nit pick> "If you ever threaten *our* son Micah again, I'll shove *my* heel through your skull, got it?" -- Shouldn't she have said "*our* heel"?  </nit pick>

<nit pickier> What?! No complaints about the revisionist history with Claire on the morgue table? The last episode ended with the branch being pulled from her head and Claire immediately waking up. This week, it's pulled but it takes several moments for Claire to regain consciousness. (I can live with this ... I'm just throwing it out there because I'm surprised no one complained yet!) </nit pickier>


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

deezel629 said:


> Anyone else have serious pixelation during the final 15 minutes? It was unwatchable. Audio was clear as day though.


Yup! I thought it was my HR10-250 DirecTiVo and some new bug in the recently released 6.3a software upgrade ... Glad to know we all suffered! Luckily, I also had my craptastic Cablevision HD box recording as well, so I jumped over. That had no pixelation.


----------



## naybag (Feb 23, 2005)

Great show. We love it! It's better than Lost right now and moving at a much better pace. Although...I can't wait til next week already!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

myriadian said:


> i noticed the fathers picture on the book too. wtf?


I guess Hiro's been changing history again.

Oh, that Hiro!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Shouldn't she have said "*our* heel"?  </nit pick>


Nah, confused and oblivious mom wouldn't have anything to do with the heel to the temple. That's strictly the domain of stern and slightly slutty killer mom.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

I see Hiro went and found the dude (George Carlin) from Bill & Ted's execelent adventure..
I did'nt recognize him as Hiro until it was mentioned here.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Great show!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Peter is exactly what others had stated...he can absorb powers from other "heroes" around him. He flew when he was around his brother and he was not effected by Hiro's stop time.

The girl that is always around Mohinder...I think she is one that works for Claire's dad she has been tailing him a lot. Oddly I think her power is suggestion every time she is with Mohinder he says he does not want to do something and then she says, basically, "come on". 

Split personality disorder is not a superpower. Now if her other personality has super strength I can deal with that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

deezel629 said:


> Anyone else have serious pixelation during the final 15 minutes? It was unwatchable. Audio was clear as day though.


I record WNBC over the air on my HR10-250. Everything was fine. Tonight on some channel there was about 3 or 4 seconds of black screen but audio kept going and the image came back and stayed back with no problems thereafter. I don't remember if it was during Heroes or not, but it was on something that was recorded tonight that I watched.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

My only guess with Mohindars new dad is that the previous actor will not be available for flashback scenes or maybe he's not even dead after all.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

mwhip said:


> He flew when he was around his brother and he was not effected by Hiro's stop time.


It's possible that Hiro might gain the ability to selectively freeze people/objects in time, much like Piper's ability from Charmed.

Of course, if Hiro starts blowing things up, then that might be cheating.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I was also surprised by the different actor used for Mohinder's father. Also wasn't the cheerleader's brother played by a different actor too?

Hiro to Flyboy's brother - "I didn't recognize you without the scar." Ohhhh...another hint of future events!

God, I really do love this show. LOST needs to take some pointers from this show...it's SO much more satisfying to move things along!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess flyboy's brother wont be spending much time around Claire, or in the future he wouldn't have a scar!

Last week I commented on Claire not really being a hero because she cant use her powers for much, I stand corrected.

Could have used a little more time with the cop.

Episode was good until the last 5 miinutes then it was awesome!


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

pantherman007 said:


> Love this show. Notice the not-so-subtle shout out to NBC's Las Vegas? The casino they were cheating in was the Montecito. Too bad they didn't have James Caan throw them out the back door...


We caught that right away. I don't watch LV, but I've seen a couple episodes anyway, and knew the name of the casino.



dianebrat said:


> Ok did anyone else catch the glitch in the "previously on Heroes" where they showed Chandra Suresh's picture on the book jacket?


Caught that too. Wasn't sure if I was remembering wrong or if it was indeed a goof. But this guy looked very different then the familiar character actor who was on it before.



drew2k said:


> <nit pickier> What?! No complaints about the revisionist history with Claire on the morgue table?


Yeah, they pulled a Battlestar Gallactica on us. Changed that whole scene a bit. Like when she woke up and noticed where she was at the end of the last ep she said "Holy Sh.." this time she said something like "oh my god.."


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I laughed out loud at the Roulette table scene which is when I realized they were using the Montecito set.

Now why couldn't Hiro simply bounce back a minute and give his friend the winning number?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Now why couldn't Hiro simply bounce back a minute and give his friend the winning number?


I'm sure he could have. Of course if he had done it that way some others might ask why didn't he just stop time and realign the trajectory of ball to drop into the right place?  Personally I think this way is cooler.

I have to say that the stop time effects are the best execution I have ever seen. I'd love to know how much CGI visual effects are involved vs. practical "on set" special effects. A++++


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Fun show. Y'all already mentioned how this show kicks Jericho's ass and how dumb they were to cheat at poker instead of roulette or craps (just manipulate the dice right when they're about to land, people!).

So who has read "Snow Crash" by Neal Stephenson? The main character in that book is called Hiro Protagonist, and he goes around with a samurai sword on his back. There is not much resemblance beyond that, though. I wonder if future-Hiro was an homage?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

This thread hasn't had enough explitives yet, so here it goes:

Ho. Ly. Crap.

If I had any doubt as to what my favorite show currently was (and it was a toss-up between BSG, Dexter and this), it's definitely Heroes now.

I love the pace that everything is moving along at. Just when you thought we'd be getting long setups, you've got Evil Dad capturing superheroes left and right and it sure didn't take Claire a lot of soul searching to decide what to do with the quarterback. At this rate, we're in for one heck of a sweeps month.

Evil Dad sure gets around. LA, Las Vegas... wasn't Claire from the Midwest?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Claire's in Odessa, TX. For the record, the cop is from Los Angeles, Niki is from Las Vegas, and everyone else is in New York.

Clever way of dealing with the date-rapist. Anyway, I noticed that they all seem to have sidekicks, a traditional hero element.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Ed Deline doesn't stand for cheaters in his hotel.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Future Hiro not only spoke perfect English and cleaned up his look, he acted more butch too!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

drew2k said:


> <nit pickier> What?! No complaints about the revisionist history with Claire on the morgue table? The last episode ended with the branch being pulled from her head and Claire immediately waking up. This week, it's pulled but it takes several moments for Claire to regain consciousness. (I can live with this ... I'm just throwing it out there because I'm surprised no one complained yet!) </nit pickier>


The main continuity error was the fact that in this episode the first words out of Claire's mouth weren't "Holy Sh--!" 



slydog75 said:


> What was he wearing? Was that a sword on his back? nice look for him!


He's a ninja! 

+1 on all the comments on how bad Hiro and his sidekick were at cheating.

When you can move back and forth through time, it's a no-brainer how to cheat. Wait for the roulette spin to end, see what the number is, jump back 30 seconds then bet on that number.

How to cheat at poker: bet out on every hand and see it all the way to the river. Any hand you end up losing, jump back to the beginning and just fold instead.

Superpowers are wasted on the stupid.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

When they did a scan of the casino I saw "Montec" over the top of the money/chip payouts booth.

I thought - well I know where they filmed this. They should have had a cameo by one of the Las Vegas people.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Because of the loser getting his revenge I'm ultimately happy with how they wrote the gambling, but DAMN IT, could you be any more STUPID about how to cheat in Vegas?!?! Geeze, Hiro, DON'T STEAL THE OTHER GUYS CARDS!!!!!!. The dealer is right there, you only had to beat 3 of a kind, go grab straight or a flush outta the deck and call it a night.
> 
> They should have just stuck with roulette and they would have been fine. Though of course the way those 2 characters are written they would have had them hit an exact number 10 times in a row (the mind boggles at the payout).





bdowell said:


> Yeah, the card playing was just silly. Unless he took the cards from the dealer, your point about taking the cards from the shoe makes much more sense. He'd have to bury the cards that had already been dealt, and uh, what would he do about the eye in the sky and their view of the cards his partner had?
> 
> Lots of holes there for sure, but still funny to watch.





busyba said:


> The main continuity error was the fact that in this episode the first words out of Claire's mouth weren't "Holy Sh--!"
> 
> He's a ninja!
> 
> ...


This is so tiresome. This show is NOT about what you guys would do, or what should be done, but WHAT THIS CHARACTER DOES. He's not you! No one cares if you would do it differently. So why is it stupid? Because that's the point. Hiro is a very naive and nerdy Japanese national, and swapping cards between hands fits his character perfectly. As we know from the final scene, this underscores how far his character has to develop. I'm so glad I'm not watching the show you guys want to see.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> This is so tiresome. This show is NOT about what you guys would do, or what should be done, but WHAT THIS CHARACTER DOES. He's not you! No one cares if you would do it differently. So why is it stupid? Because that's the point. Hiro is a very naive and nerdy Japanese national, and swapping cards between hands fits his character perfectly. As we know from the final scene, this underscores how far his character has to develop. I'm so glad I'm not watching the show you guys want to see.


I can't speak for the others, but I wasn't critisizing the show or thw writers for how the characters cheated, I was critisizing the characters.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Great show - holy friggin' crap, it's been good! Even the She-Hulk subplot was good. As someone else mentioned, digesting the pilot was the hard part. The rest is going down easy!

I thought the best Hiro part was in the casino when he first stopped time. He put his hands together in a little mock prayer, looked to the heavens for a instant and then moved the roulette ball. I cracked up. Hiro rocks. :up:

I liked the fact that they spooked the Claire autopsy sequence up a little at the end of last week, made us all get a little _Lost_-like here, and then answered the questions anyway. Nice!

But here's an interesting question: how did Hiro know Peter would be on that train? Did the future Peter tell him? That point in time must have some significance.

And Peter is pretty clearly a Mimic.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

drew2k said:


> <nit pick> "If you ever threaten *our* son Micah again, I'll shove *my* heel through your skull, got it?" -- Shouldn't she have said "*our* heel"?  </nit pick>


I don't have an issue with that. She sees herself as the other parent, but her the individual will do the stomping.

Z


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> This is so tiresome. This show is NOT about what you guys would do, or what should be done, but WHAT THIS CHARACTER DOES. He's not you! No one cares if you would do it differently. So why is it stupid? Because that's the point. Hiro is a very naive and nerdy Japanese national, and swapping cards between hands fits his character perfectly. As we know from the final scene, this underscores how far his character has to develop. I'm so glad I'm not watching the show you guys want to see.


bravo. enough with the nitpicking.

plus if Hiro were to simply jump back in time 30 seconds-there would then be TWO hiros right next to each other in the same time. Something tells me that would be a little more suspcious.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Gregor said:


> The Rain Man reference was cool.


I assume you're talking about the descent down the escalator too. Interesting touch, and it makes me wonder how many other seemingly out of context but fun references are being made, but few noticed because we're actually paying attention to the story. I think I'm going to have to rewatch this.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

This is turning out to be a great show, and it seems like the pot is just beginning to boil.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

atrac said:


> I have to say that the stop time effects are the best execution I have ever seen. I'd love to know how much CGI visual effects are involved vs. practical "on set" special effects. A++++


Yeah I was impressed with that too especially for a tv show. The smoke, the martini - excellent.

"Heroes" hands down is my best new show of the season, and I think it is becoming my favorite show in general. My indicator is that I actually watch (as opposed to doing something else while watchng/listening) it. I'm glued to the tv while it's on. Sopranos is the only other show that gets my undivided attention.

FYI: on 10/22 NBC will be playing the last 3 eps of Heroes back to back including tonights ep - sorta like a mini marathon, except they excluded the pilot.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

Stylin said:


> FYI: on 10/22 NBC will be playing the last 3 eps of Heroes back to back including tonights ep - sorta like a mini marathon, except they excluded the pilot.


sweet. sucks that they can't show the pilot agian

I am with you guys. Hiro is my fav.

I also liked ali she is hot


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

Those of you who are asking while Hiro didn't just jump back in time to cheat are assuming that he can. I think that his powers still have to develop to where he can do that at will. I think that when he went to New York in the future and then went back, that was more a subconscious defense response than anything - he didn't do it at will (if it wasn't just a vision of sorts in the first place).

I imagine that stopping time is easier right now than transversing it. We haven't seen him intentionally move back yet. It seems to still take a lot of effort for him to even do that. I suspect that the future Hiro can move back, but the current one still has to learn that skill.

And I love the future Hiro. He seems to so much want to be a comic book hero - more so than the others who seem to feel more burdened with there powers. And it looks like he will get to that point - and the sword is a great touch.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Just a truly fantastic episode. The Hiro parts are just hilarious fun. I loved the "Is it cheating for Peter Parker to sell photos of Spider-Man." So true!

One thing I really like about the show, is it doesn't hold back. The heroin use, the body parts, it is more graphic then I would have thought it would be, and I really like that aspect.

I don't remember, did Peter say he drew something that happened in the future. I don't remember that exactly. I think that would prove he is a mimic, since he's flown, done the future drawing, and was able to be in the same timeframe as Hiro.

Yah, the poker aspect was dumb, you wouldn't want to "steal" from actual people really, just the multibillion dollar corporation.

-smak-


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

The writer of this episode was Bryan Fuller, creator of Dead Like Me and Wonderfalls. I already liked this show a lot, but this could turn me into a damn fanboy.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

smak said:


> I don't remember, did Peter say he drew something that happened in the future. I don't remember that exactly. I think that would prove he is a mimic, since he's flown, done the future drawing, and was able to be in the same timeframe as Hiro.


Peter did say that in the hospital he drew a picture of the future.

In military palance Peter would also be known as a "force multiplier."


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Had a friend over from West Texas this weekend. He was commenting on Heros, saying that some of his friends did not watch it after the second episode. I proceeded to laugh and sit him down in front of my TIVO. After seeing the pilot and episodes up till last night he was stunned. He now plans to install Directv and a Tivo in his home. (Farmer boy only watches over the air stuff when it is on...no taping).
If Jerico does not get better this week I am deleting my SP. Heros is all I need for new shows this season.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I wonder if Hiro carries a sword for the same reason that Immortals do on Highlander--to take the head of his supernatural enemies (or the brains?).

Wasn't future-Artists head split open when Hiro first saw him? You don't think far-future-Hiro did that do you?

Didn't care for how quickly Claire turned murderous. Would have liked to have seen that take a little longer. Oh well, at least the story isn't dragging. And since hers is one of the less interesting stories to me, I guess it's just as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> I think Peter is exactly what others had stated...he can absorb powers from other "heroes" around him.


Don't be too impressed...I was hearing that as a leak before the pilot aired.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Didn't care for how quickly Claire turned murderous.


I'm not a big fan of vigilante justice, so I'm struggling with this a bit. However, QB guy did actually kill her (do we know if he went through with the rape after she was dead?  ), strip her, drag her body and then dumb her in the river. Maybe she deserves some justice 

Love this show. Great stuff. Hate the backwards time travel. Time travel itself makes no sense and my head spin, but backwards travel really confuses me.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

drew2k said:


> <nit pick> "If you ever threaten *our* son Micah again, I'll shove *my* heel through your skull, got it?" -- Shouldn't she have said "*our* heel"?  </nit pick>


 Could that guy have been her husband so that when she said our child she meant mine and yours?

I was very impressed with this episode. I'd have to say that my least favorite character is Ali. She creeps me out.

Ok so flyboy is a scumbag politician cheating on his wife. No suprises there...

What exactly were claire's dad and the creepy dude going to do to the cop? Something about going deep? Memory erasing maybe?

Hearing Hiro speak perfect english was a good shock. It's like hearing Daniel Da Kim (Jin from LOST) speaking english. Hardly any trace of an accent. The sword was a nice touch too but did anyone notice that he also had long hair in a pony tail?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Zevida said:


> However, QB guy did actually kill her (do we know if he went through with the rape after she was dead?  ), strip her, drag her body and then dumb her in the river. Maybe she deserves some justice


I guess, but she didn't seem like the type to deliver it. At first, she seemed more annoyed about having her powers exposed than about being sexually assaulted and killed. But, one convo with mrs. wallflower and she goes all Thelma and Louise.

Oh yeah, also annoying: Nikki's kid. An unfortunate case of Wesley Crusher Syndrome.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Ohhh.... I wonder if micha's dad is somehow 'in' ali larters body...??

he just dissapeared .. it could account for the 'super beatup powers' and if he killed the gang members , how (s)he knew where the bodies were..

I still can't explain the seduction thing while in alter ego mode yet though


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

danplaysbass said:


> Could that guy have been her husband so that when she said our child she meant mine and yours?


That's what I assumed when I was watching it. But, that doesn't make sense. Why would he threaten his own son that he wants to take custody of? Also, last week they had (what I assumed was) a POV shot of him looking down from the top of the stairs at his mother's house. Why hide him one week, but not the next?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

danplaysbass said:


> Could that guy have been her husband so that when she said our child she meant mine and yours?





Spoiler



No, Micah's father DL is someone else. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0731346/ Not sure they were married as DL is listed as having the surname Hawkins and Mom and Micah are Sanders.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I guess, but she didn't seem like the type to deliver it. At first, she seemed more annoyed about having her powers exposed than about being sexually assaulted and killed. But, one convo with mrs. wallflower and she goes all Thelma and Louise.


It was also nice that we got cclosure on who the "meek girl" from last week was ... another victim of the quarterback. It would have taken months on ... some other shows ... for us to learn that.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I haven't seen this mentioned yet, but there was a shot of the smoke detector with a blue light in the hotel room where Ali and Nathan were sleeping, and saw that Ali has the symbol tattooed on her shoulder. Then we see Claire's dad and the Mystery Man, and Dad says to only take the girl. Does Dad know that Nathan also has powers but not care about them? Or maybe Dad only knows about Ali's powers because she has been "branded" (the tattoo)?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought Claire's dad said "Only take the one."


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

He said "Just take the one." Then his super henchman walked toward Petrelli's side of the bed.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> That's what I assumed when I was watching it. But, that doesn't make sense. Why would he threaten his own son that he wants to take custody of? Also, last week they had (what I assumed was) a POV shot of him looking down from the top of the stairs at his mother's house. Why hide him one week, but not the next?


That was not the father. Just some thug. The father is in hiding because he supposedly killed off his crew and took the money from some robbery. He would not be working for the mob out in the open. When she said "our" she obviously meant normal mom and she-hulk mom.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

ravonaf said:


> That was not the father.


Anyone still have the episode with the grandmother and the desert burial? Someone told me Micah's father can be seen hiding at the top of the stairs in a couple spots. I'll look and see if it is still on my basement unit tonight.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> That was not the father.


Oh, I agree. That was my point, in fact.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

LordFett said:


> Someone told me Micah's father can be seen hiding at the top of the stairs in a couple spots.


I remember it as a POV shot from his perspective. I don't remember seeing him.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Isn't the father/husband african american? I thought that dude in the elevator was white or hispanic or something. I was starting to wonder if the father is glasses guy's sidekick.

Once again we are shown unclear evidence about the glasses guy. So far he has not harmed anyone to our knowledge. Mohinder inferred that the guy killed his dad, but we don't know if that's true. He strapped the cop to the table but did not harm him so far, just took some vitals.

I think that they are either neutral self-serving corporate dudes or actual good guys.

Looks like sylar is going after the cheerleader. At least that's what I assume by the giant shadow and dude chasing her. If that is the case I would think it defeats the argument that glasses dude is or is in league with sylar.

Exactly how would peter prove to mohinder that he can absorb future powers?

"OK, I'm going to draw a painting now. Sometime in the next 25 years it will come true, THEN you will believe me!"

What's with the whole phone message for painter dude thing? why doesn't hiro just have his friend call the guy? why does hiro have to memorize lines of english to do it? Sheesh...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh and BTW, did anyone else follow why they wanted hulk to sleep with hawk man? I assumed it was so that they could blackmail him but I think I kind of wigged out mentally while they explained it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> My only guess with Mohindars new dad is that the previous actor will not be available for flashback scenes or maybe he's not even dead after all.


I'm hoping todays picture was just the placeholder and that Erick Avari has the role (he's listed for several eps credit on IMDB) and that's why he was in last weeks shot.

Diane


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Oh and BTW, did anyone else follow why they wanted hulk to sleep with hawk man? I assumed it was so that they could blackmail him but I think I kind of wigged out mentally while they explained it.


Linderman's (the mob guy) assistant told Nikki that Petrelli wanted "help" from Linderman, and that Linderman wanted some "insurance" on their "investment". Sounds like if Petrelli tries to weasel out of his end of their agreement, they'll threaten to release the video tape.


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Oh and BTW, did anyone else follow why they wanted hulk to sleep with hawk man? I assumed it was so that they could blackmail him


The woman specifically said "To assure our investment." (or was it insure?) That would lead me to believe blackmail too.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pantherman007 said:


> Too bad they didn't have James Caan throw them out the back door...


That would have been an utterly brilliant cameo. :up: Especially if they gave Caan no lines but just had him there visually.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I also found it kind of odd how little she did to actually seduce him. Basically she bumped into him and then acted shy the rest of the night. By that standard I could have scored with dozens of people in high school and college.


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

drew2k said:


> It would have taken months on ... some other shows ... for us to learn that.


I'm not quite following you.......
I'm ... Lost.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I also found it kind of odd how little she did to actually seduce him. Basically she bumped into him and then acted shy the rest of the night. By that standard I could have scored with dozens of people in high school and college.


Hot chicks don't need game.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone else notice the other cameo? The roulette dealer was E! online entertainment reporter Kristin Veitch. We watched the show "with" her last night she hosted a chat and gave a lot of stuff away that I will not repeat here.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hot chicks don't need game.


I agree with that part, what's weird for me is that he took such little signals to mean he should come on to her big time. This guy is going to make bill clinton look like the dalai lama with urges like that.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I also found it kind of odd how little she did to actually seduce him. Basically she bumped into him and then acted shy the rest of the night. By that standard I could have scored with dozens of people in high school and college.


She is model hot. She could probably have any man she wanted. After she bumped into him and he showed interest it was like shooting fish in a barrell. The mob guys probably knew he was a ladies man anyways and probably even has a thing for blondes. I don't see this as that far fetched.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I agree with that part, what's weird for me is that he took such little signals to mean he should come on to her big time. This guy is going to make bill clinton look like the dalai lama with urges like that.


Oh... I see what you're saying. Let me try again.

Hot men in power don't need signals.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I also found it kind of odd how little she did to actually seduce him. Basically she bumped into him and then acted shy the rest of the night. By that standard I could have scored with dozens of people in high school and college.


You *must* be a female... Seducing available guys is a piece of cake for a pretty lady. Assuming you are female & pretty, then yes. You could have. For us guys, it takes a little more effort...


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I agree with that part, what's weird for me is that he took such little signals to mean he should come on to her big time. This guy is going to make bill clinton look like the dalai lama with urges like that.


Now I _KNOW_ you are a female. Little signals?!? It's not about urges so much as probabilities. Guys get shot down so often they have to learn to dodge rejection like Neo dodges bullets. Hence, *any* non-negative signal directed at a guy means that he should respond eagerly. In sales we call that a warm lead. It may not pan out, but statistically you cannot pass up a warm leads.

Of course, all that is in the context of a single, available guy. Since our character is married, that makes him a pig even if the signals were as subtle as a cannonball in the teeth.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I know this is probably not going to be the direction they're heading, but it occurred to me last night when Vegas girl turned into She Hulk, that maybe her split personality wasn't part of her power, but that she developed the second personality when she started learning of her power (be it super strength or whatever) and couldn't deal with it.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't help but wonder if the black guy with the evil glasses dude is Micah's dad. I really don't think the black guy or glasses dude either one are sylar. I could be wrong, but I just have this feeling, they aren't. They seem to want to experiment on them alive, not dead with their brains cut out. I really have no reason for thinking that one black guy is Micah's dad, but it seems the most likely sense he appears to be sneaky and evasive and the wife/girlfriend has never said where or what prison Micah's dad is in. Just a thought.

I also agree with others and think that sleeping with the politician was a black mail thing.

Oh and I know this horse has been beaten about Hiro and the gambling, but I honestly don't think he's "smart" enough about gambling and cheating to cheat any better than he did. What he did fit his personality, at least the one they are developing for us. It all seemed pretty fitting to me.

Two things about this episode disappointed me. 1) they didn't spend enough time with the cop, they really do need to spend more time with him. 2) they didn't have a cameo from one of the Las Vegas people, as soon as I saw the Montecito sign I sat up and said HEY, where's the cameo???? Both of those things are VERY minor really!! Awesome episode, this will be in my DVD collection when it does finally come out on DVD.

LOVE LOVE LOVE this series!!


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

atrac said:


> I have to say that the stop time effects are the best execution I have ever seen. I'd love to know how much CGI visual effects are involved vs. practical "on set" special effects. A++++


I've read in the director's blog that they don't have the budget for high quality cgi visual effects. So what they did is to let the actors to stand still. If you pay attention to the vegas scene, you can tell that some people are moving a bit.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

The black mystery guy seems like the Leech in X-men 3. He can nullify the powers of any mutant near him.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

noone noticed the tatoo that nikki has? people keep mentioning about this symbol.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

I loved the whole show, but the scene that made me gasp was when Nikki's boy said something to her like "it was safer when you did it online." Is he just an average but smart kid, or is he a "hero" too?


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

rawbi01 said:


> I see Hiro went and found the dude (George Carlin) from Bill & Ted's execelent adventure..
> I did'nt recognize him as Hiro until it was mentioned here.


wow. are you serious??? he even said his name was HIRO! and...he only had some minor facial hair! i don't mean to sound harsh but i'm just stuck at 'wow'. i can spot the same actor even under lots of latex and alien skin _usually_. wow.

what is interesting about that scene though is that it was blue. why was it blue? hiro hasn't affected the color of things when he's stopped time before. unless it was just really dark and that came across as blue.

M.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Bill Reeves said:


> So who has read "Snow Crash" by Neal Stephenson? The main character in that book is called Hiro Protagonist, and he goes around with a samurai sword on his back. There is not much resemblance beyond that, though. I wonder if future-Hiro was an homage?


Thunder stolen! Could be just a coincidence, though. The "Hiro" name is such an obvious play on words that it wouldn't take much for even a TV writer to come up with it  And as someone else pointed out, the sword may be a necessary tool when fighting other super-people.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

jpwoof said:


> noone noticed the tatoo that nikki has? people keep mentioning about this symbol.


Is Sylar a person? Perhaps the symbol is for a group called Sylar - or am off base?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

drew2k said:


> ...
> <nit pickier> What?! No complaints about the revisionist history with Claire on the morgue table? The last episode ended with the branch being pulled from her head and Claire immediately waking up. This week, it's pulled but it takes several moments for Claire to regain consciousness. (I can live with this ... I'm just throwing it out there because I'm surprised no one complained yet!) </nit pickier>


It's actually quite common. It's artistic license. You have a cliffhanger, but the following week the scene is spread out a bit with more detail than what was previously shown. I was even going to say last week that "it may open up with Claire on the table and you seeing things that they didn't show in the previous ending."

It's like the old serials they'd have at the movies. The Lone Ranger is in a stagecoach, you see it fall off a cliff, and it ends. Next week, you see the stagecoach approaching the cliff, the Lone Ranger jumps out, and the stage coach goes off the cliff.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pldoolittle said:


> Now I _KNOW_ you are a female. Little signals?!? It's not about urges so much as probabilities. Guys get shot down so often they have to learn to dodge rejection like Neo dodges bullets. Hence, *any* non-negative signal directed at a guy means that he should respond eagerly. In sales we call that a warm lead. It may not pan out, but statistically you cannot pass up a warm leads.
> 
> Of course, all that is in the context of a single, available guy. Since our character is married, that makes him a pig even if the signals were as subtle as a cannonball in the teeth.


The point being, he's a politician and if he tries to kiss or grope every woman he meets it's going to get him in a lot of trouble. If he were just some random guy with nothing to lose, I'd agree. It's not a criticism of the show, just of his character.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

atrac said:


> ...
> God, I really do love this show. LOST needs to take some pointers from this show...it's SO much more satisfying to move things along!!!!!!!!!!


I basically posted in the Lost thread that I've pretty much had my fill of new mysteries being introduced to me without clearing away the old ones. It was fine for the first season, and I managed to get through half of the second season, but now we're in the third season. New mysteries are added, and not a single previous mystery has been cleared up.

At least this show is moving along. And with a nuclear explosion in just a few weeks, it certainly seems like they'll be closing up story arcs. At least, I _hope_ they'll be closing up story arcs. I'd hate for them to stretch out the few weeks before the explosion into several seasons. It's supposed to be like comic books. Comic books move along at a nice pace.

Which reminds me, I'm due to head to the comic shop at lunch.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

brott said:


> Is Sylar a person? Perhaps the symbol is for a group called Sylar - or am off base?


Pretty big leap. Cops know him as sylar, doctor actor change had his address in the book, and sylar left a phone message. And there's been hints that he is patient zero. If it's multiple people then they are really sneaky about it.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> I basically posted in the Lost thread that I've pretty much had my fill of new mysteries being introduced to me without clearing away the old ones. It was fine for the first season, and I managed to get through half of the second season, but now we're in the third season. New mysteries are added, and not a single previous mystery has been cleared up.


Typical JJ Abrams episode. Same thing happened to Alias. He dragged the whole rembaldi mystery story line till the end of the last season;


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> Which reminds me, I'm due to head to the comic shop at lunch.


On a Tuesday?!?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

drew2k said:


> <nit pickier> What?! No complaints about the revisionist history with Claire on the morgue table? The last episode ended with the branch being pulled from her head and Claire immediately waking up. This week, it's pulled but it takes several moments for Claire to regain consciousness. (I can live with this ... I'm just throwing it out there because I'm surprised no one complained yet!) </nit pickier>


I didn't see that as revisionist history at all - just a change in perspective. For the cliffhanger, we were essentially getting Claire's perspective of things. She was lying there with a stick in her neck, and then all of a sudden she's waking up. For this week's opener, we got it from the ME's perspective. Dead girl with stick in neck. Take out stick, get interrupted by phone call (which is unkown and irrelevant to Claire). Come back, and the table is empty.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is an idea I do not think anyone has had about the stripper. This from a friend who is really into the show.

The stripper's alternate personality is her ex-husband. I've thought this ever since her son said something about knowing where his dad was, but now I'm believing this more and more. I guess we will see.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that Micah has some power. Otherwise there's not much of a reason for him being on the show - other to show how crappy a parent his mother is.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm pretty sure that Micah has some power. Otherwise there's not much of a reason for him being on the show - other to show how crappy a parent his mother is.


Or to be a sidekick like some of the other characters.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hersheytx said:


> Here is an idea I do not think anyone has had about the stripper. This from a friend who is really into the show.
> 
> The stripper's alternate personality is her ex-husband. I've thought this ever since her son said something about knowing where his dad was, but now I'm believing this more and more. I guess we will see.


I'm assuming you mean somehow he possessed her, because I am fairly certain that it is biologically impossible for a white woman to impregnate herself and conceive a mixed ethnicity male (i.e. X Y) child while also convincing an african american woman that she is the woman's long lost african american son.

That said, even if it is what you mean, I find it doubtful since bad stripper had sex with hawk man.


----------



## mlisowski (Oct 2, 2001)

Hersheytx said:


> Here is an idea I do not think anyone has had about the stripper. This from a friend who is really into the show.
> 
> The stripper's alternate personality is her ex-husband. I've thought this ever since her son said something about knowing where his dad was, but now I'm believing this more and more. I guess we will see.


This only holds up if the ex-husband is gay. If not then the last scene where she seduces the politician is way out of character.

Also, did she say "our son" or "her son" when she threatened the goon in the elevator?


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Good show!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

smak said:


> I don't remember, did Peter say he drew something that happened in the future. I don't remember that exactly. I think that would prove he is a mimic, since he's flown, done the future drawing, and was able to be in the same timeframe as Hiro.
> 
> -smak-


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm pretty sure that Micah has some power. Otherwise there's not much of a reason for him being on the show - other to show how crappy a parent his mother is.


I thought it was pretty obvious he's a genius ala Forge.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, this has quickly developed into being my favorite show on television. For me, it has surpassed Battlestar Galactica and Lost in terms of sheer enjoyment factor. Not since the first season of Lost do I recall watching a show and being so shocked at seeing how far along into the episode the green tivo progress bar is - "I'm at the 42 minute mark already?!" For me, that's the hallmark of great escapist entertainment. This show seems to be paced VERY well, both within each episode as well as in terms of the overall story arc. I can't wait to see what happens next.

I have no problem with the minor revisionist history involved with Claire's revival between the end of last episode and this one. I just accept it for what it is - a little trick of storytelling. It helped to make the end of last episode exciting, and was consistent enough this episode not to be too jarring. It's not like she suddenly didn't have a beard, or something.  I do feel sorry for the medical examiner, though - looks like she's going to be out of a job. I also loved the nods to Rainman, and the fact that the Montecito had a cameo.

I'm enjoying looking for the symbols each episode. In this one, the only one I caught was the one on Nikki's shoulder - were there any others? It's like playing Where's Waldo. I also suspect that something is being done with the color red, as was done in Sixth Sense. It's definitely an emphasized color for the show - the umbrella, Nikki's dress, dying-father-girl's dress, etc. It seems thematically to be important. I'm also enjoying the web comics on the NBC site, and all of the various sections of the http://www.9thwonders.com "official" website.

Long live Heroes.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On a Tuesday?!?


<sigh> I know. The new ones come in tomorrow, but today's the only day I can make it there. So at least I'll catch up on last week's.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

bobcarn said:


> At least this show is moving along. And with a nuclear explosion in just a few weeks, it certainly seems like they'll be closing up story arcs. At least, I _hope_ they'll be closing up story arcs. I'd hate for them to stretch out the few weeks before the explosion into several seasons. It's supposed to be like comic books. Comic books move along at a nice pace.


I've been curious as to whether we will be seeing the nuclear explosion in November (our November). Obviously Hiro's watch showed November, but are we moving along with the story in real time, or is it going to be Prison Break'ish (or Lost'ish) in that five weeks of show time will take an entire season of real time? I can't imagine they would stretch the explosion into more than one season, but then again I can't imagine a lot of things they do on tv.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

RoundBoy said:


> I still can't explain the seduction thing while in alter ego mode yet though


I took that as "If _we_ don't do this, _we'll_ endanger _our_ child." So the alternate identity did it as a defense mechanism, the same way she did when she took out the men who were threatening her in the garage.

Side note: since (if I recall correctly) the video camera didn't record the picture when Alta-Nikki went all slicey on the guys in the garage (only the sound was recorded) -- I wonder, when the casino people try to play back the video of her with the flying brother, if the video will also be missing?


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

On 9thwonder the have a writeup of next weeks episode and they talk about DL Hawkings as 


Spoiler



"LEONARD ROBERTS ("BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER") JOINS THE CAST AS D.L. HAWKINS, A FUGITIVE THAT POLICE CAN'T HOLD "



So I dont think its Niki's husband/boyfriend but it could be. Did she ever say she didnt know where he was? I only remember her saying "he cant help us".


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Rosenkavalier said:


> Side note: since (if I recall correctly) the video camera didn't record the picture when Alta-Nikki went all slicey on the guys in the garage (only the sound was recorded) -- I wonder, when the casino people try to play back the video of her with the flying brother, if the video will also be missing?


I assumed that Bad Girl actually erased the recording, not that it wasn't recorded in the first place. I didn't hear the slashing you mention so I guess there's a remote possibility that I could be wrong.  At any rate, however the tape got messed up, I assumed it was because she wanted it that way and not because she can't be recorded as Bad Twin.


----------



## loubol (Apr 16, 2003)

Also saw this on 9thwonders from Craig Byrne "Still, this is my favorite of the episodes aired so far, and next week's show, "Hiros," is just as good."

So it looks like next weeks episode should be a winner.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jpwoof said:


> noone noticed the tatoo that nikki has? people keep mentioning about this symbol.


So far, we've only seen the tatoo when she's the "bad" version of Niki, right? Have we seen the tatoo on "good" Niki?

I thought maybe it was supposed to indicate when the bad one had taken over the body or something because I hadn't noticed it before. But maybe it's been there all along, I don't know.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

loubol said:


> Also saw this on 9thwonders from Craig Byrne "Still, this is my favorite of the episodes aired so far, and next week's show, "Hiros," is just as good."


Heh, that's a great title, given how this one ended!


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> So far, we've only seen the tatoo when she's the "bad" version of Niki, right? Have we seen the tatoo on "good" Niki?
> 
> I thought maybe it was supposed to indicate when the bad one had taken over the body or something because I hadn't noticed it before. But maybe it's been there all along, I don't know.


I've not been paying attention either, but since "bad" Niki comes from the mirror, maybe "good" Niki has the tattoo on one side of her back, and "bad" Niki has it on the other?


----------



## mlisowski (Oct 2, 2001)

For those of you upset with Claire's car crash, you should check out the weekly comic book at NBC.com.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I wish they finish the whole story arc in one season. For season 2, I hope they cast new chracters with different powers.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

mlisowski said:


> Also, did she say "our son" or "her son" when she threatened the goon in the elevator?


She said OUR son.



jking said:


> I've been curious as to whether we will be seeing the nuclear explosion in November (our November). /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

An interesting thing with furture Hiro was other than the black ninja thing he had going. He also looked like he was bulked up a even his face looked broader. I almost did a double take and thought they got a differnt actor portraying him 20 years from now because right now he looks like a 98 pound weakling.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

loubol said:


> On 9thwonder the have a writeup of next weeks episode and they talk about DL Hawkings as
> "LEONARD ROBERTS ("BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER") JOINS THE CAST AS D.L. HAWKINS, A FUGITIVE THAT POLICE CAN'T HOLD "
> 
> So I dont think its Niki's husband/boyfriend but it could be. Did she ever say she didnt know where he was? I only remember her saying "he cant help us".





Spoiler



I just found some info and read that he is Nikki's husband, I think she believes he's in jail right now, which is why he can't help them, but he finds a way to escape from jail, which is part of his ability.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Great episode. I loved it. My husband always tries to pretend that he's not watching or paying attention but this episode made him look up and make a few comments himself.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Courtesy of jw0ollard.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, if they're going to toss the Montecito in there, they have to have an episode set in Boston with the "Crossing Jordan" cast doing a crossover. "Crossing Jordan" is also a Tim Kring show.

Yeah, wouldn't that make Nigel's day?


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

When they showed the painting of cheerleader girl with the black shadow trying to get her in the amphiteheater, I started to think it was about good vs. bad. 

She is basically a good girl, but then she goes on to do a bad thing - and when they show us that the scene starts out in the amphitheater.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> It's like the old serials they'd have at the movies. The Lone Ranger is in a stagecoach, you see it fall off a cliff, and it ends. Next week, you see the stagecoach approaching the cliff, the Lone Ranger jumps out, and the stage coach goes off the cliff.


Spoiler tags, please!!!



Loved this episode. Would have liked to have seen more of what happened to Officer Parkman, but that just give me more to anticipate for next week.

As far as the discussion earlier about how easy it was for Flyboy to hit on Niki, don't forget that she basically initiated it by pointing out the fact that she was going to Celine Dion alone and was in town with cow-orkers she didn't like. That's a pretty clear signal if that's the first thing a girl tells you.

Ando's face was priceless when he told the gambler in the alley that Hiro had powers and then the sidekick knocked Hiro out.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Can someone please summarize what the discussion was about between Nikki and the lady who works for the loan shark?


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> I wish they finish the whole story arc in one season. For season 2, I hope they cast new chracters with different powers.


I sure hope not. There is at least 5 seasons of good material they can get out these characters. Not too mention it's so rare a new show gets a good following that it would be pure suicide for them to replace all the main characters. We should be so happy that a network has created such an amazing show to begin with.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> Can someone please summarize what the discussion was about between Nikki and the lady who works for the loan shark?


That Nikki is basically a whore and will do what she's told or else. They want to blackmail the older brother and she wants to pay off her debt.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> Can someone please summarize what the discussion was about between Nikki and the lady who works for the loan shark?


Niki owes money to that lady's boss. That lady gave Niki an opportunity to basically be a prostitute for one night and wipe out the debt. Initially, Niki said she wasn't a whore and wasn't going to do it, but then realized that she wasn't really being given a choice. The task she was being asked to do was seduce the politician so that they'd have leverage on him to get their money back.

Later, after she'd agreed to the task and even started performing it, she decided not to go through with it and walked away, but then the thug trapped her in the elevator, threatened her kid, and She-Hulk took over and went through with the task.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Man, I hope future Hiro isn't evil given the symbol on his sword ...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I also found it kind of odd how little she did to actually seduce him. Basically she bumped into him and then acted shy the rest of the night. By that standard I could have scored with dozens of people in high school and college.


She was hot, she was there, he was a guy.

What part of that is perplexing?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

GDG76 said:


> Man, I hope future Hiro isn't evil given the symbol on his sword ...


What gives you the idea that the symbol is bad? I've simply taken it to signify powers, not whether they're bad or not.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

myriadian said:


> what is interesting about that scene though is that it was blue. why was it blue? hiro hasn't affected the color of things when he's stopped time before. unless it was just really dark and that came across as blue.


Maybe it's something to do with blueshifting. Time has stopped, but the guy is moving through the frozen space, so he's moving at infinite speed relative to the light sources around him.

Of course, that would mean that just stuff in front of him is blue and the stuff behind him would be red.

It's probably more a case of the director thinking it would look cool.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

loubol said:


> Also saw this on 9thwonders ...


Dude, SPOILER tag these - I'm not reading the site because I don't want to know what's happening next week!


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> What gives you the idea that the symbol is bad? I've simply taken it to signify powers, not whether they're bad or not.


I guess just because the sidekick is wearing it. Maybe he is wearing it as a trophy from someone though...


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Also, the symbol might not signify good or evil. It may just be a sign for one of the people with powers. That is how I ahve taken it as we have seen in on Nikki's shoulder, around dudemans neck, and on cheerleader's book.

Among other places.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

busyba said:


> She was hot, she was there, he was a guy.
> 
> What part of that is perplexing?


Wow, I hope your wife doesn't read this forum. 

But for a guy who claims to be "happily" married, he sure didn't take much persuading.  Yet another reason I'm glad to be happily unmarried.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Wow, I hope your wife doesn't read this forum.
> 
> But for a guy who claims to be "happily" married, he sure didn't take much persuading.  Yet another reason I'm glad to be happily unmarried.


Yeah. That statement right there explains why most women don't understand men. We are machines and happy has nothing to do with it. We are geneticaly (sp?) engineered to want to breed with the most attractive female in the room.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Am I the only one in the world who sees all this stuff coming?

I'm actually geting a little frustrated with this show, because it is SO in my wheelhouse. Heroes, Mystery, Stripper Moms .. uh, scratch that last part .. , but while they are moving things along better than they do on _Lost _ (as a few have indicated), I still feel it's plodding along with nothing surprising happening. Issues include:

QB flips out over seeing Clair alive, mildly gets ill .. then is flirting in the next scene, and is the stereotypical "You're a slut" two scenes later.

How does Hiro not know his best friend can speak English?

The kid's not superpowered .. he's just not stupid. Hello, Mom has a bed and a webcam in the garage, you think the kid never snuck out there to see what Mom does?

There is a ton of potential here, but I'm feeling that it's a little squandered. Fortunately for them there's more than enough to keep me from dropping the show any time soon, but it is NOT my favorite new show by any stretch (That honor belong to Studio 60).


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

ravonaf said:


> Yeah. That statement right there explains why most women don't understand men. We are machines and happy has nothing to do with it. We are geneticaly (sp?) engineered to want to breed with the most attractive female in the room.


But it is the ability to control your animalistic urges that makes you _human_.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow, I think you guys are liking this show as much as me. TONS of discussion here!

I also noticed the picture of Erick Avari on the book vs the unknown guy. I was hoping he would be in the show, so lets hope the other guy was a booboo and not meaning that he isnt going to make an appearance.

Its been discussed that Peter is a proximity mimic. Remember in the pilot when he was talking to his brother and he said his foot hovered a sec when he got out of bed? He doesnt live with his brother, right? So how would he do this?

I so hate that I have to wait a week to see more. If i were Hiro...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

ravonaf said:


> Yeah. That statement right there explains why most women don't understand men.


What? My comment means that I don't understand men? Yeah, I think I do. Hence my happily unmarried status.

I wasn't the one expressing surprise at Nathan's behavior.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

busyba said:


> Maybe it's something to do with blueshifting. Time has stopped, but the guy is moving through the frozen space, so he's moving at infinite speed relative to the light sources around him.


I thought that myself, except they didn't use that effect in the casino, so I'd also go more of an effect for suspense.

(Actually, my thought was that slowing down time stopped electricity, so blue was from some sort of underground ambient light source, whatever that could be.)

Technically, if time were stopped, everything should go pitch black, but that wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Just finished reading the 3 issues of the comics. Is this supposed to be all part of the storyline of the show? Because some of the things in them give details that don't seem to jive with the show's story.

Anythoughts?


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

myriadian said:


> what is interesting about that scene though is that it was blue. why was it blue? hiro hasn't affected the color of things when he's stopped time before. unless it was just really dark and that came across as blue.


The _real_ reason is no doubt to give it an otherworldly look. The _in-story_ reason is probably because they were on a subway car that was speeding through the subway tracks, with lights flashing in at odd angles, etc. If you look at the scene prior to the freeze moment, you can see the lights flashing and changing color slightly every few seconds. The in-story explanation would then be that the freeze occurred when the light happened to be blue because there was a blue subway light just outside the window.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

jschuur said:


> it sure didn't take Claire a lot of soul searching to decide what to do with the quarterback.


I was strongly reminded of Larry Niven's short story "The Deadlier Weapon" (AFAIK his only non-SF/fantasy short story), but with a rather big twist. 

This also answers a question posed in last week's thread: What good is Claire's power? (Somebody suggested using her as a shield, I believe.) If she can put herself and her adversary in a situation where severe bodily harm to both is likely to result, she wins. Standing on a cliff with a gun pointed at her? She jumps the adversary, both tumble off the cliff, and she walks away.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

They way I read the site, it's supposed to be part of the show. But if we see discrepancies in it then I won't go yelling at the TV saying, "That's not what the comic said."

I wish they would post the comic that Hiro was reading.

I'm surprised that people are so concerned about Hiro cheating to win money. For one, are you really feeling that sorry for a casino? Come on. Also, these people aren't DC comics heroes. We all can't be impossibly good like Superman. These are human beings with super powers. We can't hold them to high moral standards. Besides, Peter Parker doesn't feel too bad when he sells pictures of Spiderman.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> I'm surprised that people are so concerned about Hiro cheating to win money. For one, are you really feeling that sorry for a casino? Come on.


Well, they didn't stop at cheating the casino. They also cheated at poker, which necessarily means that they were taking money from an individual person, not "the house".

Just a minor nit....


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laststarfighter said:


> I'm surprised that people are so concerned about Hiro cheating to win money. For one, are you really feeling that sorry for a casino? Come on. Also, these people aren't DC comics heroes. We all can't be impossibly good like Superman. These are human beings with super powers. We can't hold them to high moral standards. Besides, Peter Parker doesn't feel too bad when he sells pictures of Spiderman.


I don't think anyone was "concerned" that Hiro was cheating. It was simply the way he was doing it was amatuerish at best. And he wasn't just stealing from the casino, because when he cheated at poker (rather obviously, I might add) he actually stole from the other player, not the house.

But it doesn't really bother me. It's just the way the character is learning to use his powers and my guess is that once it matures, he won't be doing stuff like that.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

jking said:


> I know this is probably not going to be the direction they're heading, but it occurred to me last night when Vegas girl turned into She Hulk, that maybe her split personality wasn't part of her power, but that she developed the second personality when she started learning of her power (be it super strength or whatever) and couldn't deal with it.


I like this theory A LOT and hope that this is where they are going. Being two people with one living in a mirror makes no sense and is not a super power. Developing a multiple personality disorder due to a significant and dramatic change in your life does make sense. Niki looking in the mirror can be a trigger to help transfer to She-Hulk Niki. Unfortunately, it seems like the slutty, murderous parts of her personality were put into the part with the super strength.

Best Heroes theory yet jking :up:



devdogaz said:


> It's just the way the character is learning to use his powers and my guess is that once it matures, he won't be doing stuff like that.


Hiro really seems to be experiencing his power almost as a video game come to life. Yes, he thinks he has to save the world, but his behavior suggests that he is on a fun, big adventure. The end of this episode seems to confirm that at some point in time, Hiro transforms from a naive fanboy into a serious and real hero, which should be excellent to watch!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

MitchO said:


> How does Hiro not know his best friend can speak English?


He called him "my English speaking friend" in the first episode.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

I think the shadow chasing the cheerleader looked like her father. It had a squared off head where the hair was and maybe the hint of glasses.

And hero did cheat stupidly. But thats how the charater is set up. He is undergoing the learning experinces now that will help him out later.

I dislie politician brother even more. Maybe being captured and expermented on will give him a freaing clue.

In the end previews you see flying brother run away from glasses guy and evil black dude and take off like lightning, wow.

Niki had the tattoo on her shoulder when she was evil. So prehaps, she has already been captured by the group. one would assume that they can reconize the heros so why would they leave her behind? Prehaps her powers where bottled up into the split personality and it will take another tramatic event to reconect the two halves of herself, but can she deal with what she has done as evil Niki?



Spoiler



Niki's son should be a hero. In an interview he says 'I'm really excited about being a superhero kid.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

bdowell said:


> Yeah, the card playing was just silly. Unless he took the cards from the dealer, your point about taking the cards from the shoe makes much more sense. He'd have to bury the cards that had already been dealt, and uh, what would he do about the eye in the sky and their view of the cards his partner had?
> 
> Lots of holes there for sure, but still funny to watch.


The thing that bothered me was the cheerleader got "killed" at night, and before the night was over there was already an autopsy being performed on her, without her family even being notified.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> The thing that bothered me was the cheerleader got "killed" at night, and before the night was over there was already an autopsy being performed on her, without her family even being notified.


Did the coroner not say that she was found naked (which means no ID) and in the river? That made her a Jane Doe. So who could they notify?

What's unrealistic is that they didn't have a backlog of other autopsies and were able to get to her immediately.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The doctor performing the autopsy called her a "Jane Doe" on the recording, no clothes and no ID, which explains how they aren't looking around school for another cheerleader since they wear their outfits every freaking day.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> Did the coroner not say that she was found naked (which means no ID) and in the river? That made her a Jane Doe. So who could they notify?


Yes, naked and floating in the river, Jane Doe.
No way of notifying any family till they determined who she was.

I also got the feeling she was found quite a distance from the football field.

phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Did the coroner not say that she was found naked (which means no ID) and in the river? That made her a Jane Doe. So who could they notify?
> 
> What's unrealistic is that they didn't have a backlog of other autopsies and were able to get to her immediately.


How big of a backlog do you think they have in rural western Texas? I doubt there's much of a backlog of bodies needing autopsies, but by the same token, the M.E. probably isn't working at 4:00 in the morning either.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

jpwoof said:


> Can someone please summarize what the discussion was about between Nikki and the lady who works for the loan shark?


Hey - I think that lady was Linda Park - Hoshi from Enterprise.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

srs5694 said:


> The _real_ reason is no doubt to give it an otherworldly look. The _in-story_ reason is probably because they were on a subway car that was speeding through the subway tracks, with lights flashing in at odd angles, etc. If you look at the scene prior to the freeze moment, you can see the lights flashing and changing color slightly every few seconds. The in-story explanation would then be that the freeze occurred when the light happened to be blue because there was a blue subway light just outside the window.


Does no one here ride the subway? The lights in the cars are powered by the third rail. When the subway car goes over an interlock, there is a brief moment where the lights flash off. Often during these moments, the electricity will arc between the third rail and the shoes of the subway car. These arcs are very blue, so time has been frozed exactly while the car is arcing -- the only illumination (other than the dim emergency lighting in the tunnel) is the light from the arc.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

Just heard on KFI radio(SoCal) that Heroes is being sued because they showed Claire's hand being mangled in an In-Sink-erator food disposal.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> The thing that bothered me was the cheerleader got "killed" at night, and before the night was over there was already an autopsy being performed on her, without her family even being notified.


That *was* weird. Yes, she was a "Jane Doe" because she hadn't been identified yet, but there was no reason to rush her to an autopsy like that. I thought it generally took a few days to get an autopsy done at the very least, even without a "backlog" or whatever. I didn't understand the rush, especially when it was the middle of night.

Plus, everybody has seen CSI enough to know that a lot of information is gathered at the crime scene. Sure this is small town Texas, but at the very least photos would be taken of the body and some basic tissue samples would be gathered and that sort of thing. The police would be matching her photo against missing persons in the area, and the fact that her body went mysteriously missing from the morgue shouldn't stop their investigation. If anything, I think it would make them investigate her death even more closely. The police aren't going to say, "oh, well, the body's missing, so I guess that case is closed then."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cmgal said:


> Just heard on KFI radio(SoCal) that Heroes is being sued because they showed Claire's hand being mangled in an In-Sink-erator food disposal.


You should give them a call and ask them why week-old information is news. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4470795&&#post4470795
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4452353&&#post4452353


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> The police aren't going to say, "oh, well, the body's missing, so I guess that case is closed then."


Well, we don't know for sure an investigation won't happen (my guess is it won't though).


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> Plus, everybody has seen CSI


Not me; I've never watched it.



> enough to know that a lot of information is gathered at the crime scene. Sure this is small town Texas, but at the very least photos would be taken of the body and some basic tissue samples would be gathered and that sort of thing.


Just because they didn't show it on screen doesn't mean that they didn't do it (in the fictional Heroes universe).



> The police would be matching her photo against missing persons in the area, and the fact that her body went mysteriously missing from the morgue shouldn't stop their investigation. If anything, I think it would make them investigate her death even more closely. The police aren't going to say, "oh, well, the body's missing, so I guess that case is closed then."


I wouldn't rule that out as a possible future plot line. After all, at the end of this episode, it seems to have just been about 24 hours after the incident and the discovery of Claire's body in the river. It could easily take police longer than that to track her down based only on a photo.


----------



## cmgal (Oct 2, 2003)

dswallow said:


> You should give them a call and ask them why week-old information is news.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4470795&&#post4470795
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4452353&&#post4452353


Wow! I missed it. Sorry about that.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Hound said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the end previews you see flying brother run away from glasses guy and evil black dude and take off like lightning, wow.


I don't really mind because I watch previews too, but you might want to go back and spoiler this part too.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Hey - I think that lady was Linda Park - Hoshi from Enterprise.


I can see the similarity, but actually Linda Park is better looking and I'm fairly sure that it wasn't her (that actress looks older). I just tried to find a credit for her in the show but was unable to. 

While searching for the above info on IMDB I just noticed that Hiro (Masi Oka) was a Digital Artist for Industrial Light & Magic. Now THAT'S cool!!!!!!!!!!

Masi Oka

Wow, I also remember him from "The Jamie Kennedy Experiment" too.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

http://media.www.browndailyherald.c...herald.com&MIIHost=media.collegepublisher.com


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't morgues have lots of security cameras, if only to prevent a theft the ME probably assumes occurred? Once they see her walk out, oh boy! Also, aren't dead people usually fingerprinted? The ME said she was an unidentified female, but the prints may not have been processed yet. Once the prints come back, plus the ME has to report a missing body, the cops should be at the cheerleader's house very soon. I'm not sure if they report her murder to her parents or want to question her about her resurrection. At a minimum, her "cover" is blown. Her dad's organization doesn't officially exist, so it can't make an official request to stop the investigation.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

At the end of every episode of this show, I cannot wait until next week. The only other show I was this excited about was/is The Shield


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Is the coroner's tape recorder still running after she leaves to answer the phone? Wouldn't it record all the sounds in the room?



SeanC said:


> Because of the loser getting his revenge I'm ultimately happy with how they wrote the gambling, but DAMN IT, could you be any more STUPID about how to cheat in Vegas?!?! Geeze, Hiro, DON'T STEAL THE OTHER GUYS CARDS!!!!!!. The dealer is right there, you only had to beat 3 of a kind, go grab straight or a flush outta the deck and call it a night.


I would have just looked at the other guys cards (after the final draw, depending on the game) and tell your buddy if you can beat the other guy's hand. Way more convincing to bystanders and much lesser chance of getting caught.



mwhip said:


> I think Peter is exactly what others had stated...he can absorb powers from other "heroes" around him. He flew when he was around his brother and he was not effected by Hiro's stop time.


In Mohinder's apartment during the conversation between Junior Flyboy and Mohinder. Junior says that he thinks his power is dependent on being near someone else with powers.



Marc said:


> I thought that myself, except they didn't use that effect in the casino, so I'd also go more of an effect for suspense.
> 
> (Actually, my thought was that slowing down time stopped electricity, so blue was from some sort of underground ambient light source, whatever that could be.)
> 
> Technically, if time were stopped, everything should go pitch black, but that wouldn't be any fun.


Could it be that in this case there are 2 people involved in The Big Pause? Since Junior Flyboy didn't cause the pause, his persective of things is skewed?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> What's unrealistic is that they didn't have a backlog of other autopsies and were able to get to her immediately.


Don't you know.. the pretty white/blond girls always get the most attention from the authorities


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

rkester said:


> Its been discussed that Peter is a proximity mimic. Remember in the pilot when he was talking to his brother and he said his foot hovered a sec when he got out of bed? He doesnt live with his brother, right? So how would he do this?


He wasn't with the artist dude when he drew the picture of him floating on the roof of the hospital, but he had visited him earlier (before his 'fall'). It seems he can absorb the power of others and "use it up" at a later time. That also explains floating out of bed.. he was probably near his bother the day before, maybe visited him at the campaign office.

Did you see him in next week's preview?



Spoiler



They showed him with white-glazed over eyes like the artist dude had this week. Awesome!


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

There was something the kid said in one of the episodes that makes me think he knows of his mother's alter ego.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched the first 45 minutes or so last night at work and I just finished watching the ending here at home. The only thing I can say is:

OMG! Hiro is such a badass! I loved his look-- Katana on the back, soul patch and perfect English! I seriously can't wait for more.

The previews for next week look amazing as well. It just keeps getting better.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

they should have showed him cheating a craps. or would the dice have been to much cgi?


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Another great episode! Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

choccy said:


> Don't you know.. the pretty white/blond girls always get the most attention from the authorities


Excellent point.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

MitchO said:


> The kid's not superpowered .. he's just not stupid. Hello, Mom has a bed and a webcam in the garage, you think the kid never snuck out there to see what Mom does?


How many kids do you know that can fix a computer motherboard? He most definetely is not average and very well could be superpowered.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

MFruchey said:


> But it is the ability to control your animalistic urges that makes you _human_.


Even Priests can't control thier animalistic urges. It's nearly freaking impossible. My guess is better than 90% of people aren't human by your book. People have just gotten very good at hidding them.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

ravonaf said:


> How many kids do you know that can fix a computer motherboard? He most definetely is not average and very well could be superpowered.


I fully expect to see him evidencing superpowers one of these days. I wonder if the writers will tie the actor's real life special abilities into his character's storyline. Personally, I'd love to see them do that. Here's a link to his bio, which describes his real life "super powers": http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1370821/bio


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

I think we can put all the 'they should have cheated _this_ way' stuff to bed. I mean, if this were reality, he would have just stopped time, grabbed some chips from the dealer's stash at a random table, stuffed them in his pockets and walked back to where he was standing. 

There are a billion ways he could use his powers to steal from the casino. But this is a TV show, so it has to be entertaining/interesting/dangerous.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> I'm so glad I'm not watching the show you guys want to see.


Same here.

Stinking 2 am rerun cut off the last 5 minutes, so I STILL had to bit torrent it.
Those were pretty important minutes.

I hope the quarterback is dead...he deserves it.

I like how the Heroes are seeing the corruptive side of their powers.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mitchb2 said:


> Stinking 2 am rerun cut off the last 5 minutes, so I STILL had to bit torrent it.


You can watch the show for free (and legally) without having to wait to download a bit torrent:

http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/?show=heroes


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Just checked it out. I'll wait for downloads rather than see that overhyped "Breakup" promotion again.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

tivogurl said:


> Also, aren't dead people usually fingerprinted? The ME said she was an unidentified female, but the prints may not have been processed yet. Once the prints come back, plus the ME has to report a missing body, the cops should be at the cheerleader's house very soon.


The fingerprint angle really wouldn't help, since they can only match up your fingerprints if they have them on file. The wouldn't have Claire's in the system unless she had been arrested or in the military -- or if her parents had had her fingerprinted as part of one of those "in case my kid gets kidnapped" programs.

(Which could be a REALLY interesting plot point, since I am not at all convinced her adoption was completely kosher. We might eventually see some birth parents coming to Odessa to investigate their daughter's life!)

However, it is impossible to believe that they didn't take some photos, and after a frantic search of the morgue, that's going to get reported, and a front page newspaper search of "have you seen this girl" will be BIG local news, so your point is still very well taken. Someone is going to show up on their doorstep soon.

For me, the big WTF is still why, if a body comes in with a stick through its neck into the brain, they would start an autopsy by cutting her torso open. Maybe we will get an explanation on that eventually, but for now, that still seems really strange.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

it's been mentioned generally already but I think that DL is definitely a larger part of Ali's power. Actually, I think it's DL's power and Ali Larter is just the vessel. As boring as Ali's character has been so far, I'm sure she'll be pushed to the forefront since Sylar's extremely violent side is probably being channeled from her.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> The fingerprint angle really wouldn't help, since they can only match up your fingerprints if they have them on file. The wouldn't have Claire's in the system unless she had been arrested or in the military -- or if her parents had had her fingerprinted as part of one of those "in case my kid gets kidnapped" programs.


Or if she gets arrested the cops start to wonder why she has a dead Jane Doe's finger prints. I personally don't bother to split hairs on many of these loose threads. Like the Hiro subway scene was blue probably because it looked cool.


----------



## srs5694 (Oct 14, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> I hope the quarterback is dead...he deserves it.


I believe somebody mentioned that the comics on the NBC site are supposed to be canon....



Spoiler



Comic #4, shows what happens immediately after the crash. Specifically, Claire crawls out of the car and they show a bunch of thought bubbles with stuff like "he'll think twice before raping anybody else again" (not a direct quote). Then, in true Hollywood style, the car bursts into flames, so Claire pulls the guy from the wreckage, reasoning that he can't learn his lesson if he's dead. So it looks like he survives.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Re: rapist student... 


Spoiler



The previews of next week showed him in a hospital bed. And like srs said, the comics also say he is kept alive so he can remember next time he gets the urge to be a total dick.



He is definatly scum to the core. I don't think he deserves a 2nd chance after what he did to Claire, then what he did after she was dead.


----------



## MFruchey (May 25, 2006)

ravonaf said:


> Even Priests can't control thier animalistic urges. It's nearly freaking impossible. My guess is better than 90% of people aren't human by your book. People have just gotten very good at hidding them.


There's a difference between _can't_ and _won't_. I'm not saying it may not be difficult or even _nearly_ impossible, but I certainly don't believe that is _totally_ impossible.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

MitchO said:


> The doctor performing the autopsy called her a "Jane Doe" on the recording, no clothes and no ID, which explains how they aren't looking around school for another cheerleader since they wear their outfits every freaking day.


But apparently, she has a whole wardrobe of cheerleading uniforms....


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, those cheerleading uniforms are not cheap. And she obviously has no problems buying new ones or replacing her damaged ones.

When I was in school, they only wore them on game days. Which was usually Fridays during the football/baseball/basketball seasons.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

With Claire and the autopsy disappearance, the cops are *not* going to be looking for a live girl. They would be looking for someone who stole a body! The ME would be able to say that there was no way that body was a fake, and by doing a great deal of the autopsy that ensured the person could not be still alive.

Nobody will believe that person on the slab could have healed those wounds. Well, except Daddy and her video pal.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

unicorngoddess said:


> You can watch the show for free (and legally) without having to wait to download a bit torrent:
> 
> http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/?show=heroes


I spent some time searching around NBC's site looking for the "full epidsode" but I could never find this. I would only come across the 2 minute update and behind the scenes stuff. Thanks.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Delta13 said:


> With Claire and the autopsy disappearance, the cops are *not* going to be looking for a live girl.


True, but who said they were? I think the point (I know it was mine) that the search for the DEAD Claire (aka Jane Doe) would involve pictures, media coverage, and investigations that are going to pretty rapidly end up at the LIVE Claire's doorstep.

At the very least, everyone in her class is going to recognize her picture on the news. Missing murder victims are way to juicy a story not to get covered.

All of which is very likely to be moot after the events at the END of this week's show. After all, chances are pretty damn good that someone is going to have to pry her out of that car, (if not pull something out of her head, again) and the whole carousel starts again. Oh yeah, she's trying REAL hard to keep her abilities a secret.

Ah well, the more fuss she creates, the faster the others find her.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm pretty sure that Micah has some power. Otherwise there's not much of a reason for him being on the show - other to show how crappy a parent his mother is.


I'm sure he does, but it's going to be a good indicator of just what the writers thing the "mechanism" is for the superpowers. If it is mutation, then his powers (if any) should be either those of his father or mother, or a mix of the two. It shouldn't be something completely unrelated.

The fact that the Petrelli brothers (seem to) have completely unrelated powers makes me think that the writers are either not going with "simple" mutation, or this is a "suspension of disbelief" point that we all have to just go with.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> All of which is very likely to be moot after the events at the END of this week's show. After all, chances are pretty damn good that someone is going to have to pry her out of that car, (if not pull something out of her head, again) and the whole carousel starts again. Oh yeah, she's trying REAL hard to keep her abilities a secret..


Actually no on the prying out of the car. Read the comic online, which is part of the story.


Spoiler



She crashes thru the windshield half way, ends up sitting back in the car. Then looks at the guy and thinks about the fact that he needs to remember what she did to him so he will not do it to any girl ever again. She then gets out of the car, and as she's walking away the car catches fire. She remembers again that he has to be alive for him to remember, so she drags him out and it explodes.



http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/downloads/Heroes_novel_004.pdf


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

slydog75 said:


> What was he wearing? Was that a sword on his back? nice look for him!


First thing I thought of was Hiro Protagonist. Got me *very* interested. 

Sorry... Waldorf, thy name is smeek.  I should've known with all you nerds hanging around. 

Seems that the Heroes thread post count will outnumber the other shows pretty soon.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

danterner said:


> Here's a link to his bio, which describes his real life "super powers": http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1370821/bio





> Noah has completed filming on the feature film "Lady In The Water"...


How funny - I was thinking of saying how much the Micah character reminded me of the little boy from Lady in the Water, and then I found out it's the same actor.


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm surprise no one has mentioned the very last blurb in the previews:



Spoiler



The announcer was going on about the clues being laid out and how the common thread is being revealed...

SAVE THE CHEERLEADER. SAVE THE WORLD.

Little miss Claire is being set up, I think, to be the most important hero of all. Maybe because of "dad". She finds out and does 'something" to him?



This show really is good. Other than BSG, there have been very few shows lately that make me anxious for next weeks ep.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Did the coroner not say that she was found naked (which means no ID) and in the river? That made her a Jane Doe. So who could they notify?


I just don't buy the timeline. He murders her after dark, takes her to a river to dump the body, then someone comes across the body (in a river late at night), notifies the police, the police come out and do a complete investigation, the coronor takes the body and starts the autopsy, and the girl escapes and makes it home in time for breakfast???


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> I just don't buy the timeline. He murders her after dark, takes her to a river to dump the body, then someone comes across the body (in a river late at night), notifies the police, the police come out and do a complete investigation, the coronor takes the body and starts the autopsy, and the girl escapes and makes it home in time for breakfast???


Yeah sure, there's a lot of nitpicky details but it's a COMIC BOOK. Get over it. Just like with any other comic book style movie/show you have to look past the little things.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Dnamertz said:


> I just don't buy the timeline. He murders her after dark, takes her to a river to dump the body, then someone comes across the body (in a river late at night), notifies the police, the police come out and do a complete investigation, the coronor takes the body and starts the autopsy, and the girl escapes and makes it home in time for breakfast???


It was dark, but we don't know how late it was.. it could have only been 9pm (it's October there.. 9pm is dark this time of year). The rest of it works out just fine.. the only part I don't "believe" (as it were) is that someone found the body so fast. I wouldn't expect the body to be found until at least the next day during daylight.

Either way, it made for an exciting story line, so the time line doesn't really matter to me (this time.)


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

audioscience said:


> Yeah sure, there's a lot of nitpicky details but it's a COMIC BOOK. Get over it. Just like with any other comic book style movie/show you have to look past the little things.


I know. Can't believe I'm complaining about this being "unrealistic" when there are characters flying, mindreading, & stopping time.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

tivogurl said:


> Don't morgues have lots of security cameras, if only to prevent a theft the ME probably assumes occurred? Once they see her walk out, oh boy! Also, aren't dead people usually fingerprinted? The ME said she was an unidentified female, but the prints may not have been processed yet. Once the prints come back, plus the ME has to report a missing body, the cops should be at the cheerleader's house very soon. I'm not sure if they report her murder to her parents or want to question her about her resurrection. At a minimum, her "cover" is blown. Her dad's organization doesn't officially exist, so it can't make an official request to stop the investigation.


You can't be identified by fingerprints unless you have prints on file with the FBI or other federal databases. That happens by being a criminal, a member of the military, or an employee in certain government agencies.

If Claire has never been in trouble with the law, there will be no fingerprint record. Their inquiry will come back without a hit, and that is the end of it, until some time in the future she hits the databases, and the morgue prints are submitted again. However, since they consider her dead, it's unlikely they will submit the prints twice. New records aren't created for dead people.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> You can't be identified by fingerprints unless you have prints on file with the FBI or other federal databases. That happens by being a criminal, a member of the military, or an employee in certain government agencies.


There are several more ways to have your prints collected than this. INS took mine 5 times over. I think they wanted to make sure it was the same person showing up. That and they charged me something like $30 every time they took my prints (even though it was all electronic.)



> If Claire has never been in trouble with the law, there will be no fingerprint record. Their inquiry will come back without a hit, and that is the end of it, until some time in the future she hits the databases, and the morgue prints are submitted again. However, since they consider her dead, it's unlikely they will submit the prints twice. New records aren't created for dead people.


No, they keep them on file, ESPECIALLY for Does. You may be dead but something else with your prints on them may turn up tomorrow, next week, 5 years from now, and if you're still a Doe at that point, they'd really like to be able to make that connection and hopefully finally identify the body. It's possible you've committed crimes they haven't investigated yet, and your prints are all over it, so they'd want them for that too. Prints can last forever (practically speaking) depending on what you put your prints in, so there is always a chance something will come up in the future with your prints on them, even many years after you're dead.

Edit: Oh, and not to mention that unidentified prints are checked against the database automatically periodically, to see if anything that was previously unknown can be matched with any prints submitted since. Luckily for Claire we're talking real world here, one she doesn't happen to live in


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Vendikarr said:


> You can't be identified by fingerprints unless you have prints on file with the FBI or other federal databases. That happens by being a criminal, a member of the military, or an employee in certain government agencies.
> 
> If Claire has never been in trouble with the law, there will be no fingerprint record. Their inquiry will come back without a hit, and that is the end of it, until some time in the future she hits the databases, and the morgue prints are submitted again. However, since they consider her dead, it's unlikely they will submit the prints twice. New records aren't created for dead people.


Wow, nearly a verbatim smeek!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> I'm sure he does, but it's going to be a good indicator of just what the writers thing the "mechanism" is for the superpowers. If it is mutation, then his powers (if any) should be either those of his father or mother, or a mix of the two. It shouldn't be something completely unrelated.
> 
> The fact that the Petrelli brothers (seem to) have completely unrelated powers makes me think that the writers are either not going with "simple" mutation, or this is a "suspension of disbelief" point that we all have to just go with.


The fact that we have someone who absorbs the powers of those near him seems to me to suggest we have to suspend disbelief by the neck until dead, then bury it with a stake through its heart, if we're expected to buy the "mutations" link with a straight face. Just enjoy the ride, I guess.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

PeternJim said:


> For me, the big WTF is still why, if a body comes in with a stick through its neck into the brain, they would start an autopsy by cutting her torso open. Maybe we will get an explanation on that eventually, but for now, that still seems really strange.


They always run autopsys the same way, no matter what the apparent cause of death is. She may have been poisoned or had a naturally occuring heart attack before falling on the stick, for instance.

Doesn't anyone else here watch Dr. G.?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

choccy said:


> There are several more ways to have your prints collected than this. INS took mine 5 times over. I think they wanted to make sure it was the same person showing up. That and they charged me something like $30 every time they took my prints (even though it was all electronic.)


She's what, 16 or 17? Since she can drive, I'd bet she has a driver's license, and I believe all states now require fingerprints to get one.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Even OK who is behind hte times has the fingerprint thing embeded in the DL now. and has for a few years.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

tivogurl said:


> She's what, 16 or 17? Since she can drive, I'd bet she has a driver's license, and I believe all states now require fingerprints to get one.


I've never had to provide a fingerprint to get my drivers license or have it renewed.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you have a newer DL wit the barcode and such doug? or is the the old style thats got clear lamited egdes?


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Virginia doesn't require a print for a DL. At least not as of this time last year.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

I've never been fingerprinted for a driver's license, either. Renewed a year ago, snazzy current-issue Mass. license with the 2D barcode and such.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

rkester said:


> Do you have a newer DL wit the barcode and such doug? or is the the old style thats got clear lamited egdes?


The newest; just renewed a couple months ago. Computer-generated, digital... 2-D barcode and all.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Hmm... I know here they had me do both left and right index finger. And Im sure im in some magic federal database now.

plus I was fingerprinted when I was caught shoplifting as a kid.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> Hmm... I know here they had me do both left and right index finger. And Im sure im in some magic federal database now.


I'm sure it's not a general requirement.

Just you.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Just renewed my IL license today and no fingerprints required. The only time I've ever been printed is for work.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

So the gist of this is that its very possible she was printed. And I would assume when doing an autopsy one of the first things would be printing/checking identity. Unless her fingerptints were not applicable due to her skin being water logged from being in the river?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

choccy said:


> Virginia doesn't require a print for a DL. At least not as of this time last year.


Maryland doesn't either. My wife just got her renewed (via mail).

I got a new (not renewed) maryland license within the past 3 years and didn't have to give finger prints.

The only place I have ever given a finger print is at work for entrance to my offce when I ran the company's controlled substances department.


----------



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

Cheerleader girl has the super power of super bad luck. Just how many time can someone her age get killed (and it's not like she was killed trying to save someone). She gets killed by being hit by a football player then gets almost raped by another football player. Why is she still involved with football players????


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

rkester said:


> So the gist of this is that its very possible she was printed.


I'd say the gist of this is that it's unlikely she's been fingerprinted...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I can say this...I'm in Texas and when we get our license they have to take our thumbprints. Since Claire is in Texas it might be safe to assume that if she has a drivers license then at the very least her thumb print is on record somewhere.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

mclark11 said:


> She gets killed by being hit by a football player then gets almost raped by another football player.


Actually, I'm pretty sure it was the same football player. But not 100% sure.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> Well, I can say this...I'm in Texas and when we get our license they have to take our thumbprints. Since Claire is in Texas it might be safe to assume that if she has a drivers license then at the very least her thumb print is on record somewhere.


It's possible that such prints are meant to connect the drivers license to the person and are not stored centrally but instead the data necessary to compare from a portable scanner is stored on the drivers license itself.

Of course, looking up that actual info about Texas is probably less fun than guessing, but more accurate...

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/driver_licensing_control/thumbprint.htm

Texas Transportation Code, Section 521.142 (b)(1) requires the Texas Department of Public Safety to obtain thumbprints for a Texas driver license. This requirement has been in effect since 1967. In 1995, statutory authority was passed that allowed the Department to require the same information for applicants renewing or obtaining a duplicate driver license. At this time the Department was also allowed to require the thumbprints when issuing, renewing or providing a duplicate identification card.

The Facts

¨ The primary reason for obtaining the thumbprints is to ensure the validity of the driver license and the identity of the person to whom it is issued.

¨ The thumbprint images do not appear on the actual driver license or identification card, nor are they accessible through the magnetic stripe or bar code.

¨ The thumbprints are only released for law enforcement identification purposes.

¨ Each applicant visiting the driver license office will be required to submit updated thumbprint images for all duplicate, renewal and original transactions


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, we know she lives in Texas and can drive (although that hitting the wall at speed thing might cost her a few points on the practical), so thumbprinted it is.

Of course, other than the publicity, generally, it is fairly easy to convince most people that you are not their missing corpse, thumbprints and photos or not.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hound said:


> *
> In the end previews you see flying brother run away from glasses guy and evil black dude and take off like lightning, wow.*


I don't think its Flyboy Nathan. It's Sylar. Flying away the same way he did after Parkman shot him.

The Painting Isaac did of Hiro and his Buddy, Overhead is a Blood spatterd Banner that says "Homecoming."

Yes I freeze framed the previews.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

The flyboy is Nathan.  They took him at the end of this one, we slowed it down it was his haircut and everything. I think Sylar is back in NY to haunt the dna dude.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> She's what, 16 or 17? Since she can drive, I'd bet she has a driver's license, and I believe all states now require fingerprints to get one.


Vermont doesn't even require a photo yet (though almost everyone gets one anyway).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Do we know for sure that:

A) She actually has a license
B) Her prints remain the same after regeneration
C) We should even care if they can identify her or not

I say we know none of these things, and I have no idea why anyone is obsessing over fingerprints.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I say we know none of these things, and I have no idea why anyone is obsessing over fingerprints.


What else are you going to do in an Internet forum? Obsessing about fingerprints and other obscure parts of the show is kind of what these threads are all about.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

dimented said:


> What else are you going to do in an Internet forum? Obsessing about fingerprints and other obscure parts of the show is kind of what these threads are all about.


+1; If I wanted to just watch the show and accept everything I see without the slightest discussion, I wouldn't enter a thread about it  sans the discussion of the details this would be nothing more than a string of posts that read "this rox!! woo!! kewlz!!" or "this sux! booo!"


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

This show Rox! By the way.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

dimented said:


> This show Rox! By the way.


I agree


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Do we know for sure that:
> 
> A) She actually has a license
> B) Her prints remain the same after regeneration
> ...


The point of discussing it is because it leads to speculation about future episodes. Will her secret be exposed or not? It's all part of the drama of the show.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Did the coroner not say that she was found naked (which means no ID) and in the river? That made her a Jane Doe. So who could they notify?
> 
> What's unrealistic is that they didn't have a backlog of other autopsies and were able to get to her immediately.


You're never going to believe what I found the least realistic of this whole story element: the fact that she was dumped in a river. There's not a river within 100 miles of Odessa.

This is about the 3rd irritating factual error in conjunction with the writers using Odessa. The first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

WinBear said:


> You're never going to believe what I found the least realistic of this whole story element: the fact that she was dumped in a river. There's not a river within 100 miles of Odessa.
> 
> This is about the 3rd irritating factual error in conjunction with the writers using Odessa. The first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


By the same token, these people are not really living there either. You can't find them if you go there.

How unrealistic!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

WinBear said:


> You're never going to believe what I found the least realistic of this whole story element: the fact that she was dumped in a river. There's not a river within 100 miles of Odessa.
> 
> This is about the 3rd irritating factual error in conjunction with the writers using Odessa. The first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


So?
That sort of thing's been going on TV for years.
You mean Station 51 didn't put out a fire and the corner of Sunset and Wilshire?
Horrors.

Just attribute it to artisitic license.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

WinBear said:


> YThe first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


Of course you don't remember it if you have not been there in years! It is a NEW mall!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Finally got to see this episode tonight. Four episodes in and still too boring for words. I believe the season pass is history.


----------



## mythica23 (Sep 12, 2006)

I love this show its soapy to a degree where every episode has a really nice cliffhanger!

but i also like the tripy feeling it has also.. So i love it. cant wait just hope they dont have awesome season finale only to never come back .... *cough * carnivale on showtime was best show in long long time i wish they would finish the trilogy if you will.. the director even said himself he felt like each season was a movie and he had about one more tell to tale . sigh well never know though.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

NJChris said:


> By the same token, these people are not really living there either. You can't find them if you go there.
> 
> How unrealistic!!


LOL. And people in Odessa can't really regenerate and heal their injuries. An outrage!


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

A quick look on Google Earth shows Monahan's Draw. It's not exactly the Rio Grande, but it does run through Odessa, and it does have water in it (thanks to the sewer plant, it appears).


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Finally got to see this episode tonight. Four episodes in and still too boring for words. I believe the season pass is history.


Thanks for your thoughts. Please be kind. When you delete the season pass please don't come back to every week's thread to tell us how much you hated it. Now if you keep watching and hate it, then stop by and ***** away.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

pkscout said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Please be kind. When you delete the season pass please don't come back to every week's thread to tell us how much you hated it. Now if you keep watching and hate it, then stop by and ***** away.


Why in the world would I come back when I stop watching it? I don't ***** about things I haven't seen. What do you take me for, a member of the ACLU?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Why in the world would I come back when I stop watching it? I don't ***** about things I haven't seen. What do you take me for, a member of the ACLU?


Well, there are certainly a growing number of people who hate shows but come back to the threads week after week to whine about how much they hate them.

I'm sure you would never do such a thing, however, and that the OP was unfairly lumping you in with That Kind.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

WinBear said:



> The first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


Well, clearly we are dealing with a parallel universe in which the laws of time, space, genetics, and city planning are just a tiny bit different than our own.


----------



## Hound (Sep 11, 2003)

PeternJim said:


> Well, clearly we are dealing with a parallel universe in which the laws of time, space, genetics, and city planning are just a tiny bit different than our own.


What? Its not real?  *runs off to cry*


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there are certainly a growing number of people who hate shows but come back to the threads week after week to whine about how much they hate them.
> 
> I'm sure you would never do such a thing, however, and that the OP was unfairly lumping you in with That Kind.


Sorry about that. No lumping intended. I did try and ask nicely.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

WinBear said:


> You're never going to believe what I found the least realistic of this whole story element: the fact that she was dumped in a river. There's not a river within 100 miles of Odessa.
> 
> This is about the 3rd irritating factual error in conjunction with the writers using Odessa. The first one that jumped out at me was the mom mentioning "the new mall at Gardendale." Admittedly, I hadn't been to Gardendale in years, but I don't recall there even being a grocery store there, it was that small.


I don't believe it! 

IIRC, wasn't it an away game? We don't know how far this other school was from their own. Maybe it was 100 miles away... coincidentally close to the nearest river to Odessa.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> I don't believe it!
> 
> IIRC, wasn't it an away game? We don't know how far this other school was from their own. Maybe it was 100 miles away... coincidentally close to the nearest river to Odessa.


Really, nice try, but she walked home from the morgue. Would they have taken her to the Odessa morgue if she was a Jane Doe? Then again, I have no clue how many communities in Texas even have morgues that do autopsies on murder victims.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PeternJim said:


> Really, nice try, but she walked home from the morgue. Would they have taken her to the Odessa morgue if she was a Jane Doe? Then again, I have no clue how many communities in Texas even have morgues that do autopsies on murder victims.


Who says she walked? She could have hitched. 

Of course I'm making all this up... except for the fact that it was an away game. They did mention that.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

Back to fingerprints.. Hound and I were at Sams Club earlier today, they had a table outside where you could get your kid's fingerprints taken so that if they were to go missing they'd be on-file, so it would help find them, or at least identify them in the future.

Perhaps her parents already had her prints taken at such a plce


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

choccy said:


> Back to fingerprints.. Hound and I were at Sams Club earlier today, they had a table outside where you could get your kid's fingerprints taken so that if they were to go missing they'd be on-file, so it would help find them, or at least identify them in the future.


Typically in the US (unlike the UK), those sorts of things are set up to take the fingerprints and give the papers to you (the parent) so you have them if something happens to your kids. There's no central database maintained of them, though perhaps some organizations/schools that take the fingerprints maintain records themselves.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Just got around to watching this, and WOW. Great episode.

It was awesome that Petrelli was not affected by Hiro's time slowing, and the fact that time slowed to a pause (instead of Hiro's current "instant" pause). I bet in the future he doesn't have to do that concentration thing and can slow time to a crawl as he moves (hence the sword! Slashing through your enemies while they are frozen would be an AWESOME visual).

I'm so glad I only have to wait until tomorrow to see the next episode.

Now to go read the comments!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

who is catching the current promos that NBC is running for the show?



Spoiler



Save the cheerleader. Save the world

So, does this mean that Claire is the most important character??


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> who is catching the current promos that NBC is running for the show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did ! Lots of great Previews ! I was wrong about Who Mr Bennet and Mystery guy were chasing.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Yah, great previews. Looks really cool in the upcoming episodes.

-smak-


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

PJO1966 said:


> Of course I'm making all this up... except for the fact that it was an away game. They did mention that.


Maybe Texas is different than Florida, where I went to high school, but we only held our bonfires on our own property. Maybe the away teams in Texas are more open-minded about having out of town people burn effigies of their team members and having huge fires started by drunken teenagers from other towns.

But then, Texans do tend to do things their own way.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

classicX said:


> It was awesome that Petrelli was not affected by Hiro's time slowing, and the fact that time slowed to a pause (instead of Hiro's current "instant" pause). I bet in the future he doesn't have to do that concentration thing and can slow time to a crawl as he moves (hence the sword! Slashing through your enemies while they are frozen would be an AWESOME visual).


Since the time slowed while Peter was present but at first when he looked around he didn't see Hiro (and with that sword, he'd sure stand out!), I'm reserving judgment as to whether what we saw was a refinement of (future) Hiro's abilities or the fact that it was actually Peter who was slowing time rather than Hiro, and did it a bit differently (or a combination of the two).

I'm assuming that if in fact Peter's power is some sort of mimickry, and if the heroes work together in the future, they are going to work out some way of tag-teaming their powers. It may in fact be that Hiro was only able to jump that far BECAUSE Peter was there.

On the flip side, since Hiro can move other people and objects when he has stopped time (the girl, the cards, the drinks), it may be that as his powers develop, he will learn to "exempt" people from the freeze, and what we saw had everything to do with Hiro and nothing to do with Peter. That's one of the things I love about the show so far -- so many possibilities for each thing, and the slowly developing understanding.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It wasn't a river. It was a creek or ditch (can't remember which).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm going to float the following as a possibility though I realize it is very unlikely - please try to poke holes in it.

We haven't seen much yet of Greg Grunberg's character, the cop. We haven't seen him interact with any of the other heroes. We have seen him, in this episode, with Horn Rimmed Glasses Guy, but apart from that do we have anything that necessarily ties the cop to a specific time period? I'd love to see the story play out such that a few episodes in we come to realize that the cop's storyline is playing out not in the "present" October, but at some point in the past - 10 years or so in the past, actually. Ultimately, he could still wind up being connected to the other heroes via Hiro. The reason I like this as a possible twist is that it opens up the possibility that the girl that the cop rescued (whose parents were killed, and who was later "stalked" by the mystery multiple-powered person while she was in custody) is actually a young Claire, pre-adoption. And the mysterious multiple-powered person who tries to abduct the girl is actually Peter, the empath, who evidences each of the other heroes' powers in the abduction attempt while he is trying to "save" her in the past before HRG ever got a hold of her to adopt her. Or something like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I can see from your avatar that you watch a lot of Lost.

Then again, I can see from your post that you watch a lot of Lost. 

By the way, looks like Heroes is replacing Lost as the Now Playing Thread King...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I entertained a brief idea that peter was sylar, but decided it was a little too out there even for me.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

Ow! Ow! Ow! My _Lost_ Post Shield wasn't up, I wasn't expecting it!

I think my brain may have imploded. 

Anyway, one problem with the "10 years ago theory" would seem to be that the dad looks to be the same as he is now. So if 10 years passed neither him nor his superpowers buddy show any changes.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Anybody get the sinking feeling, that the dad, forget his name is NOT the villain on the show?

-smak-


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

smak said:


> Anybody get the sinking feeling, that the dad, forget his name is NOT the villain on the show?
> 
> -smak-


Ya.
I called it way back in the beginning, around ep #2.

He is some government type researching the mutants,
perhaps protecting them against Sylar and the evil mutants.

phox


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Delta13 said:


> I think my brain may have imploded.


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Ghost_Dog1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Moved to the Hiro's thread


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

G-Dog, you might want to spoilerize that since it happens in the episode *after* the one being discussed here.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

smak said:


> Anybody get the sinking feeling, that the dad, forget his name [...]
> 
> -smak-


"Claire's Dad", "Mr. Bennet", or "Stephen Carrington".


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

We just got around to watching this episode. In just two short weeks, Heroes went from "I don't know if I want to keep this SP" to "holy crap I can't wait to watch next week's episode."

GREAT episode!!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

drew2k said:


> "Claire's Dad", "Mr. Bennet", or "Stephen Carrington".


I'm going to keep calling him "Lydecker".


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

PeternJim said:


> Maybe Texas is different than Florida, where I went to high school, but we only held our bonfires on our own property. Maybe the away teams in Texas are more open-minded about having out of town people burn effigies of their team members and having huge fires started by drunken teenagers from other towns.
> 
> But then, Texans do tend to do things their own way.


Actually, bonfires are severely frowned upon after the Texas A&M tragedy...and lets not forget the severe droughts too. I don't think schools in Texas have been doing bonfires for a long while. But, you are right...we would always have them on our own home turf...usually before homecoming.


----------



## Rosenkavalier (Nov 9, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Actually, bonfires are severely frowned upon after the Texas A&M tragedy...and lets not forget the severe droughts too. I don't think schools in Texas have been doing bonfires for a long while. But, you are right...we would always have them on our own home turf...usually before homecoming.


Actually, the university where I work still has their Homecoming bonfire, and it has only been cancelled in years when the area-wide 'burn ban' was in place. The A&M comparison only holds true if your bonfire setup requires enough heavy machinery to erect a two-story office building.


----------

